# Bureau de maîtrise



## plesea8

Ciao a tutti,
adesso che sono tornata ci ho preso gusto, quindi vi chiederei un parere. 
Trovo in un polar la parola "bureau de maîtrise", e non riesco bene a cogliere il senso esatto. Io lo tradurrei con "ufficio di controllo", così, a naso, però facendo una ricerca du Internet lo vedo sempre accompagnato dalla parola "œuvre" o da "ouvrage", e quindi "bureau de maîtrise d'œuvre" che sembra essere l'ufficio da quale si gestiscono i lavori (lavori edili, sembrerebbe). Tra l'altro per "ufficio di controllo" in francese viene spesso fuori "bureau de vérification"...
Trovandolo così, scapolo, senza l'accompagnamento di "œuvre", secondo voi come lo si può tradurre?

Grazie a tutti fin da ora, è un piacere ritrovarvi.
Buona serata,
p.


----------



## matoupaschat

Plesea8, per favore, mollaci un po' più di contesto, la frase intera, per esempio, che altrimenti sono completamente perso .


----------



## plesea8

Ve lo mollo, certo che ve lo mollo, eccolo:

«Je sentis, à côté, mes copains. Pourquoi pensais-je que, Dupont étant resté près des cadavres de nos camarades, il manquait, de fait, une présence dans cette pièce crasseuse, semblable à n'importe quel *bureau de maîtrise* d'une entreprise ?»

Ecco qui l'ormai celeberrimo "bureau de maîtrise" della "entreprise"...

Che vi pare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco la definizione adeguata della parola "maîtrise" tratta dal TLFi:
3. INDUSTR. Agent de maîtrise, personnel de maîtrise. Agent, personnel d'encadrement directement en contact avec le personnel d'exécution qu'il dirige dans ses travaux. Les agents de maîtrise constituent l'encadrement du personnel ouvrier. Dans l'ordre décroissant de la hiérarchie, ils se divisent en: − chefs d'atelier; − contremaîtres (professionnels ou non professionnels); − chefs d'équipe (professionnels ou non professionnels) (Lubrano-Lavadera,Législ. et admin. milit.,1954, p. 157).− P. méton. La maîtrise. Ensemble des agents de maîtrise. Un phénomène caractéristique est le développement des tâches administratives dans toutes les catégories de la maîtrise (Branc.Écon.1978).​Non conosco la traduzione esatta, ma deve essere vicina a "ufficio dirigenziale".


----------



## plesea8

Quindi per ora la soluzione che più si avvicina a "bureau de maîtrise" è "ufficio dirigenziale".
Vediamo se arrivano conferme.
Grazie Matou! ;-)


----------

